# Probleme mit H60i?



## freeze41 (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
seit ca 3 Monaten habe ich jetzt einen neuen PC bei dem ich scheinbar Temperaturprobleme bekomme. 

Ich habe ein Gigabyte H87-HD3 Mainboard, auf dem ich einen Xeon E3-1230v3 verbaut habe, welchen ich mit einer Corsair H60i kühle (das Ganze steckt in einem Corsair 200R Gehäuse mit 4x 120mm Lüfter, also ziemlich gut belüftet).
Ich habe noch eine uralte Logitech G15 auf der ich die Temperaturen, die von Coretemp (1.0 RC6) ausgelesen werden, anzeigen kann. Bei BF4 (1080p alles auf max.) steigt die Temperatur auf maximal 84°C an, was ja noch gerade so im Rahmen liegt.  
Da ich mir den PC auch für die Videobearbeitung angeschafft habe und in letzter Zeit häufig Videos bearbeite und konvertiere habe ich das Problem, dass die Temperatur auf bis zu 100°C (!) steigt.
Die H60i wurde von mir mit 2 Lüftern betrieben, der beiliegende Lüfter durch den Radiator durchblasend und der 2te Lüfter hinter dem Radiator absaugend der Luftstrom aus dem Gehäuse heraus.
Bei Coretemp sehe ich, dass die CPU dann auf 3,5GHz heruntertaktet und dann mit zwischen 90-100°C weiterarbeitet. (TJ  liegt bei 100°C)

Ich habe  dann die 2 Corsair SP120 Performance Edition Lüfter bestellt und heute eingebaut (auch wieder Sandwich-Bauweise).
Die Pumpe läuft laut Speedfan mit 4600-4700 Umdrehungen/min und die Lüfter mit ca. 1700 Umdrehungen/min.
Ich habe die Temperaturen schon mit verschiedenen Programmen ausgelesen, allerdings bekomme ich immer die gleichen Werte.
Im Idle hat die CPU ca 33°C bei einer Raumtemperatur von ca. 20°C.
Der Körper der Pumpe wird kaum warm, der abführende Schlauch wird schon relativ warm (CPU unter Volllast), ich tippe so auf 35-40°C.
Die Luft, die aus der H60i herausgeblasen wird, ist sehr kühl.

Der PC ist jetzt insgesamt 270h gelaufen und davon ca 50% unter Last.
Ich habe schon in vielen Threads gesucht, aber nichts passendes gefunden.
Die Kunststoffabdeckung über der WLP habe ich von der Pumpe vor dem Einbau natürlich entfernt.
Ab welchen Temperaturen trocknet die WLP ein?

Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer, was ich sonst noch machen kann und hoffe, dass mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen kann.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Icedaft (4. Mai 2014)

Da ist der Kühler nicht richtig montiert oder sitzt schief oder falsch auf.

Normalerweise reicht für den Xeon sogar ein kleiner Kühler mit 90mm Lüfter um diesen unter 65 Grad zu halten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

Entweder die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem HS ist trocken oder die H60i will nicht so recht.

Das die H60i keine Kühlwunder ist, ist bekannt aber trotzdem komische Sache


----------



## freeze41 (4. Mai 2014)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten , ich muss morgen dann wohl die Pumpe demontieren und neue WLP drauf machen. Ich habe noch Arctic MX-4, mit der werde ich es dann testen.
Gruß
Chris


----------



## BloodyAngel (5. Mai 2014)

Klingt für mich eher nach falschen "Sitz" ... die Backplate und Verschraubung am Sockel sind nicht immer eins A.... wenn der "Sitz / Anpressdruck" nicht stimmt kommt so Mist heraus.... 

Ändern sich die Temps wenn du den CPU Kühler/Pumpe auf den Prozi per Hand presst bei Last?


----------



## freeze41 (5. Mai 2014)

Ich habe jetzt die Pumpe demontiert, neue WLP drauf (es war tatsächlich so, dass die Pumpe nur zur Hälfte aufgelegen hat. Dann habe ich die WLP erneuert und die Pumpe erneut mit äußerster Vorsicht montiert, dass sie wirklich plan aufliegt.
Die Rändelmuttern habe ich gleichmässig mit Fingerkraft angezogen.
Dann habe ich Prime95 laufen lassen und die Temperaturen sind innerhalb einer Minute über 90°C geschossen. Als ich Prime geschlossen habe, ist die Temparatur innerhalb von 1s auf unter 70°C und nach ca 10s auf 50°C gefallen. 
Ich habe die Pumpe auch leicht angelöst und von Hand aufgedrückt, doch es ändert sich nichts.
Woran könnte es noch liegen? Die Drehzahl der Pumpe kommt mir etwas hoch vor oder was meint ihr? Ich habe im Bios eingestellt, dass die Pumpe unter voller Geschwindigkeit laufen soll und der Rest unter "normal" (bei Speedfan steht "smart guardian dran". Bestellt habe ich die Pumpe bei Mindfactory.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Mai 2014)

Vlt ist Luft drin. Bewege mal den radiator im betrieb unterhalb der Pumpe. Vlt hilft es.

Wenn nicht, reklamieren


----------



## Icedaft (5. Mai 2014)

Ich würde die Pumpe reklamieren und mir einen vernünftigen Luftkühler holen: Raijintek Themis (0P105255) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

In dem Zusammenhang kannst Du gleich das Netzteil gegen eines mit anständiger Qualität tauschen: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## freeze41 (5. Mai 2014)

Ich werde jetzt die H60i einschicken und vorerst meinen alten Zalman 9500 montieren. Ich bin gespannt, wie das jetzt weiterläuft. Senden muss ich es zu den Käsköppen.
edit: den Zalman habe ich jetzt draufgesetzt und die Temperatur geht bei Prime95 nicht mehr über 75°C, allerdings taktet die CPU trotzdem auf 3,5GHz runter o.O schalte ich Prime 95 ab, fällt die Temperatur innerhalb von 2s auf 35°C und nach ca 10s auf 26°C und die CPU taktet wieder auf 3,7GHz hoch.
Ist das normal?


----------



## kevin123 (6. Mai 2014)

freeze41 schrieb:


> edit: den Zalman habe ich jetzt draufgesetzt und die Temperatur geht bei Prime95 nicht mehr über 75°C, allerdings taktet die CPU trotzdem auf 3,5GHz runter o.O schalte ich Prime 95 ab, fällt die Temperatur innerhalb von 2s auf 35°C und nach ca 10s auf 26°C und die CPU taktet wieder auf 3,7GHz hoch.
> Ist das normal?


 
Ja das mit den temparaturen ist normal weil von einer auf die andere Sekunde CPU gefordert wird( Vollast).

Eigentlich wenn er automatisch runtertaktet wirds ihm(CPU) zu heiß.


----------



## freeze41 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich habe gerade den Zalman drauf, da wird die CPU bei BF4 nur max. 52°C warm, aber die CPU taktet dennoch auf 3,5GHz runter


----------



## xHaru (7. Mai 2014)

sind bei dir da alle kerne ausgelastet? 3,5 GHz klingt nach quadcore-turbo.


----------



## kevin123 (7. Mai 2014)

Quadcore Turbo is eigentlich 3,7 GHZ bei mir jedenfalls


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Mai 2014)

kevin123 schrieb:


> Quadcore Turbo is eigentlich 3,7 GHZ bei mir jedenfalls


 
Wenn die CPU auf allen Kernen den Turbo schaltet, beträgt der Turbotakt nur noch 100MHz.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Mai 2014)

Zitat: "Der Basistakt für den E3-1230 v3 wurde von Intel auf 3,3 GHz festgelegt,  aufgrund des Turbos liegt der Takt in der Praxis jedoch fast immer  darüber. Je nach Aufgabe springt die Taktrate der CPU aus dem  Leerlauftakt von 800 MHz auf Frequenzen zwischen 3,5 GHz bei  Vier-Kern-Belastung und 3,7 GHz bei Last auf nur einem Kern. Aufgrund  der deaktivierten Grafikeinheit liegt die TDP gegenüber den normalen  Quad-Core-Desktop-CPUs statt bei 84 bei geringfügig niedrigeren 80 Watt"

Nachzulesen hier: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## Young (7. Mai 2014)

So schlimm ist das Netzteil nun auch wieder nicht..


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Mai 2014)

Young schrieb:


> So schlimm ist das Netzteil nun auch wieder nicht..


 
Meinst du das ernst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Mai 2014)

Young schrieb:


> So schlimm ist das Netzteil nun auch wieder nicht..


 
Zitat Computerbase: "Schlussendlich verhindert nur die Restwelligkeitsmessung eine klare  Empfehlung für preissensitive Käufer. Restwelligkeitswerte jenseits des  erlaubten Bereichs müssen nicht zwingend gefährlich sein, eine pauschale  Entwarnung können wir aber auch nicht geben. Wir machen es uns daher  leicht und setzen die offiziellen Grenzwerte als verbindlich an. Da  sowohl unser Testmuster als auch unser im Handel gekauftes  Vergleichsgerät nahezu identische (zu hohe) Werte liefern, können wir  daher keine Empfehlung aussprechen."

Quelle: Thermaltake Germany Series Hamburg 530 W im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase


----------



## freeze41 (13. Mai 2014)

Corsair hat mir Ersatz geschickt und das müsste am Donnerstag eintreffen. Ich werde berichten, ob die Probleme damit behoben sind.
edit:
also Corsair hat mir eine neue H60 per UPS Express geschickt. Ich sie jetzt eingebaut und bei BF4 wird die CPU nur noch max. 51°C heiß


----------

